# Awesome Catch at Perdido!



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

Went to Perdido beach access #1 Sat night around 2am, looked like a city with all of the canopies and umbrellas all over the place, anyway 2nd cast bottom bumping with swim shad it get a real nice bump I set the hook and fight is on!!
Suddenly it feels like dead weight, then drag starts screaming again...finally after about 5-10 mins of fight I get it near shore, put my flashlight on it and it's a nice size beach umbrella!!!.. Needless to that sucked!! Next up, another good hit and another umbrella! Anyway, to make a long story short, my catch for the night? 3 umbrellas, a beach chair and a deflated raft..I gave up and left.. While walking back I was watching about a dozen or so things starting to be washed away!! Don't people know that the tide rises? Unfortunately, this is all going to be floating around somewhere in the Gulf or in an inlet!! I could have spent hours walking the beach and saving peoples stuff..RIDICULOUS!!!


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

I also aquired a new umbrella on Saturday just west of perdido pass. People come on vacation and lose all concept of reality. That or they just suck at life in general.


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*beach*

I think most of them just suck at life in general or are just pigs!


----------



## fishwitwiz (Jul 6, 2015)

That is nuts. My wife and I stayed at Perdido last week and I was utterly amazed with how much stuff people left on the beach without regard for anything or anyone. Did not see anything washed away but not surprised. We stayed at Seaspray (right next to Eden) and on Sunday few hours after my St. Croix rod broke and I decided that I was done fishing for the trip, a bunch of reds showed up. Literally watched a pod of 12-15 decent fish move in and cruise the shallows. God is a funny dude. Best part was that a bunch of sorority girls were in the water and someone saw the fish... at that point they freaked out.


----------

